# Abschreibung (Schulaufgabe)



## Fullmetal (29. Nov 2015)

Hallo, ich bin noch ganz neu bei java dabei, habe schon ein paar aufgaben auch selbstständig gelöst, doch stellt mich die nun folgende auf starke probleme:

Schreiben Sie ein Java-Programm, welches den Buchwert in Höhe von 15.000 EUR mit einem
Abschreibungssatz von 40% und einem Restwert von 100 EUR geometrisch degressiv abschreibt.
Geben Sie dabei die entsprechenden Jahreswerte an, also den Buchwert nach dem 1.
Jahr, 2. Jahr usw. bis der Restwert erreicht wird.

Meine bisherige Lösung sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
public class Abschreibung {
public static void main (String[] args) {
double y, Abschreibungssatz, Restwert, x, z;
x = 15000;
Abschreibungssatz = x / 100 * 40;
Restwert = 100;
y = x - Abschreibungssatz;
z = 0;

while (x>100) {
if (x>100) {
z++;
System.out.print("Jahr" + z , "der Buchwert beträgt" + y);
System.out.print(Euro);
else
System.out.print("Jahr" + z, "der Restwert beträgt 100 Euro");
```

Allerdings spuckt er mir dann die folgende fehlermeldungen aus: "reached end of file while parsing else" und auch bei der else anweisung sagt er mir den selben fehler, wobei ein pfeilchen hinter das semikolon zeigt.

Kann mir irgendjemand dabei helfen? ich sitze hier wirklich seit stunden und probiere, aber nichts funktioniert.

LG Fullmetal


----------



## Hellosager (29. Nov 2015)

Class und Main Klammern vergessen oder weggelassen?


----------



## Khal Drogo (29. Nov 2015)

Bitte den Java-Code zwischen die entsprechenden Tags ([Code=JAVA][/Code]) schreiben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Xelsarion


----------



## Fullmetal (29. Nov 2015)

Habe beim ersten post leider keine bearbeiten option, zumindest keine gefunden, daher poste ichs nochmal so


```
public class Abschreibung {
public static void main (String[] args) {


double y, Abschreibungssatz, Restwert, x, z;
x = 15000;
Abschreibungssatz = x / 100 * 40;
Restwert = 100;
y = x - Abschreibungssatz;
z = 0;


while (x>100) {
if (x>100) {
z++;
System.out.print("Jahr" + z , "der Buchwert beträgt" + y);
System.out.print(Euro);
else
System.out.print("Jahr" + z, "der Restwert beträgt 100 Euro");
}
}
```


----------



## Harry Kane (29. Nov 2015)

Mein Netbeans bemängelt noch folgendes:
System.out.print("Jahr" + z, "der Buchwert beträgt" + y); no suitable method found
System.out.print(Euro); cannot find symbol variable: Euro


Fullmetal hat gesagt.:


> while (x>100) {
> if (x>100) {


Und das sieht auch nach Käse aus. Die if-Bedingung ist immer true, solange der Code in der while-Schleife ist.
Da hilft wohl nur, ein paar elemantere basics durchzuarbeiten.


----------



## Hellosager (30. Nov 2015)

Du schließt Class und Main nicht würde ich nach wie vor behaupten...
Das ist auch das was eine solche Fehlermeldung im Normalfall hervorruft.
Deine letzten beiden Klammern schließen einmal while und einmal if, wobei if schon vor dem else geschlossen werden müsste.


----------



## Fullmetal (30. Nov 2015)

habs mittlerweile hinbekommen, danke trotzdem an alle die sich die mühe geamcht haben zu antworten


----------

